# GNIIT Trascript Required



## Aprilfiling (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

This is my very first post in this group and the group seems to be very very informative.

I've one question. I've submitted my ACS skill assessment on 16th April and since then it was in the 4th stage and now i've been asked to submit one additional document for my GNIIT course.

I've 7 years years of experience with B.com degree and full time GNIIT course. I've all the performance semester report from NIIT but not the transcript. So what can be done in this case. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

I doubt that GNIIT will be accepted as it is not recognised by AICTE or UGC.
If you hav any vendor certification, that should help.

Else, with B-Com, expect RPL Route and deduction of 6 years at least.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> I doubt that GNIIT will be accepted as it is not recognised by AICTE or UGC.
> If you hav any vendor certification, that should help.
> 
> Else, with B-Com, expect RPL Route and deduction of 6 years at least.


GNIIT is very much recognized. Lots of people got positive assessment in the past. ACS considers it equiavelent to Diploma and might deduct 4-6 years of exp.


----------



## Aprilfiling (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I submitted my semester wise performance report but today i got the following reply fro ACS :


Certified copy of a revised transcript for your GNIIT. The assessor has noted that some pages of the transcript provided only describe the units by an alphanumeric value rather than describing what the actual module name is.

If someone has a proper format of the transcript, if he/she could share that would be really helpful.


----------



## ravi.ahuja21 (Jan 13, 2013)

*ACS Positive*

This is for folks who have done GNIIT or DNIIT, I have got my ACS assessed as positive 

"Your GNIIT (Software Engineering) from NIIT Limited completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."

I have around 9 years of experience in IT but they did not consider the first 2 years and deducted the other 5 years since the education was a diploma. For the first two years they mentioned that it is not assessable due to insufficient documentation, I am not sure why, as I had submitted both statutory declaration as well as the termination letter, I have emailed them regarding this and awaiting reply.

For GNIIT you need to have the following documents:
1. GNIIT Certificate
2. All the Semester performance report total would be around 6, two for each year.

Needless to mention that it should be a true copy. If anyone has any queries for GNIIT assessment I would be happy to help.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> I doubt that GNIIT will be accepted as it is not recognised by AICTE or UGC.
> If you hav any vendor certification, that should help.
> 
> Else, with B-Com, expect RPL Route and deduction of 6 years at least.


AICTE/UGC does not matter much in Australia. And yes, GNIIT like MCSE is recognized.


----------



## mohsin0621 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Ravi,

I have also done GNIIT and shall soon be applying for Skill assessment. How can I contact you directly?


----------



## ocp.aditi (Sep 26, 2017)

Did you get your ACS positive? IF yes please help me. ACS raised same question to me.


----------



## ocp.aditi (Sep 26, 2017)

ravi.ahuja21 said:


> This is for folks who have done GNIIT or DNIIT, I have got my ACS assessed as positive
> 
> "Your GNIIT (Software Engineering) from NIIT Limited completed August 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."
> 
> ...






Hi Ravi,

Did you get your ACS positive? I have semester wise transcripts but the subject names are not mentioned only codes are mentioned like CFSV2, T1SMB. Please help me what supportive documents we can provide so that ACS gives positive assessment. My issue is I had BSC IT from kuvempu university and for that I need to show proof for that lateral entry as well.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

ocp.aditi said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your ACS positive? I have semester wise transcripts but the subject names are not mentioned only codes are mentioned like CFSV2, T1SMB. Please help me what supportive documents we can provide so that ACS gives positive assessment. My issue is I had BSC IT from kuvempu university and for that I need to show proof for that lateral entry as well.




Provide them a document describing what those codes are and also mention a brief description of the course and programming languages you used to submit homework’s and assignments. I did the same for my Masters transcripts.


----------



## ocp.aditi (Sep 26, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Provide them a document describing what those codes are and also mention a brief description of the course and programming languages you used to submit homework’s and assignments. I did the same for my Masters transcripts.


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. This document should be self declaration? If you don't mind can you please share the format with me? I have only 5 days left to submit it.

I am not able to put my email id here so if you can send me on my gmail id which is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator *

that would be a great help!

Thanks again
Aditi


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

ocp.aditi said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. This document should be self declaration? If you don't mind can you please share the format with me? I have only 5 days left to submit it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am really sorry, I can’t share my documents. Let me know if you need any help. I can be of some help if your questions are related to ACS. And yes, the document is self declared but see if you can add any proof. 

I added a screenshot of course description with the course code obtained from my university website. I believe you have something similar. Try to get as much proof as possible since ACS ain’t your main hurdle. You never know, you might be asked by DIBP, so better be prepared.


----------



## ocp.aditi (Sep 26, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> I am really sorry, I can’t share my documents. Let me know if you need any help. I can be of some help if your questions are related to ACS. And yes, the document is self declared but see if you can add any proof.
> 
> I added a screenshot of course description with the course code obtained from my university website. I believe you have something similar. Try to get as much proof as possible since ACS ain’t your main hurdle. You never know, you might be asked by DIBP, so better be prepared.


Hi Jason,

Thanks a lot ! I only wanted the format which you explained better 

I guess I can provide enough proofs to them but need to put all in one document now. Thanks much for your advise. 

Regards
Aditi


----------

